# Paslode Cordless Framing Owners...a fix for misfires...



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just wanted to share a fix for that annoying Paslode toe-nail mis-fire that some units seem to have....

Does your framer not fire at all angles but will if you get the nose to contact the surface just right? Well mine did, so I started playing with it. I came to find out if I hold the nose all the way back it would fire everytime...be it on the surface or just dicking around and launching a nail into the garbage can.... this lead me to believe that the nose piece was somehow not pushing the switch inside the gun that activates the firing circuit when at odd angles. So I took it apart just like I normally would for a cleaning and looked at it for a few min...

I noticed this lever looking thing (number 27 on your parts diagram) is what pushed a switch on the molded circuit assembly ( number 22 on your parts diagram)... I then proceeded to play some more, with the cylinder off and the fuel out, I inserted a battery and pushed this button... the fan started up and if I pulled the trigger...it sparked(BE CAREFUL...THAT FAN HURTS LIKE HELL WHEN IT GETS YOU!!!!!, IT DREW BLOOD)......

Looking at the gun and then seeing this told me enough that for some reason that lever was no longer pushing the button far enough....so I added 1/16" of material between the lever and switch, put it all back together...BINGO fires everytime at every angle.....:clap:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds EXTREMELY dangerous to me  :no:

I hope you aren't in love with your hands or feet...


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe a new part is in order?

Obviously, you have no concerns about your Employee Compensation rate?

Or the guys pulling that trigger?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

DecksEtc said:


> Sounds EXTREMELY dangerous to me  :no:
> 
> I hope you aren't in love with your hands or feet...


Yep void the warranty and get hurt all in the same day. Sounds like a plan to me:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

It dosen't sound unsafe to me, the saftey is still there. The tip is just a little more sensitive, just like an air powered nailer.

TBFGhost, i have been thinking of doing something with mine,I will have to look into it. I believe Paslodes new version of the cordless has a different tip on it that can be fired from all angles. I was thinking maybe it could fit the older models some how too. 


Dave


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The tip needs to move nearly a 1/2" to activate. I don't think a 1/16" is going to make a difference in safety. I like the idea. I have noticed this more with toe nailing. Sounds like a plan and it doesn't sound dangerous to me.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

yup....i think you could go a head and add more but I didn't want to push it....and it is my personal framer...no one pulling the trigger but me...

I got my Framer used off Craigslist anyway for $80 minus a charger....so I don't think I could send it back for work anyway, lol.

My angled finish Paslode is behind me right now, sitting there apart, waiting for a new probe to arrive in the mail...17 foot drop to a paved driveway blew apart the battery and bent the probe. Put a new battery in it, bent the probe back to the point where I could get it to fire and finished off the day....these things really are troopers....

...am I the only one here who works on his own tools???

To be honest with you, WHERE THE HELL IS PASLODE'S NEW CORDLESS FRAMER? I keep seeing ads for it...but I can't find it anywhere...the tip looks WAY more like the Paslode PowerMaster Plus air nailer which never failed me...


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> ...am I the only one here who works on his own tools???



TBF, I have had my eyes open for the new gun I haven't seen it either. I work on all my own tools. Just got done putting a new trigger in my dewalt drill, now onto rebuilding my old porter cable compressor:clap:


Dave


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ingenious! Did you call Paslode? What do those guys in development do all day, why didn't they come up with this fix?


----------



## UKframer (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing with us TBF, much appreciated. Will definately be trying that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have no idea why Paslode made their framers so touchy with how far the nose has to be pushed in....It does look like the new one tho is much better....


----------



## aus_chippie (Sep 8, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but, to the Op.. which model impulse nailer did you have when you fixed it? My new b20540 (similar to cf325) misfires a lot. When you say the lever thing are you talking about the lever directly attached to the trigger, and what material did you use to thicken it up? Cheers


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Check the date of the fuel on the canister. If it is old it might not work that well.

My gun started having problems to the point of not working. Couldn't figure out what was wrong. Borrowed another guys fuel cell and it fired every time. Put mine back in and I would get one shot out of it and then nothing. Couldn't believe that my gun was out of service for so long an all I needed was a new fuel cell.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Its been too long, I don't recall enough to remember what I did 4 years ago, I don't have that gun anymore, I don't need it and replaced it with a Paslode PowerFramer.


----------

